# Grass Chart and Characteristics Warm and Cool Season



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

1.1 MB grass chart 001.jpg Check Error 

1.1 MB grass chart 2 001.jpg Check Error


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

St Aug is SOO bad it didn't even make the list! :lol:


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

:lol: Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out if the chart maker has ever seen real buffalograss. Leaf texture moderate to coarse??? Buffalograss has about the same texture as fine fescue. When I first saw this I thought it might be an Aussie, because they call St Augustine buffalo grass. The rest of the characteristics are right on for a native buffalograss though.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I'm surprised TTTF has such a high rating for drought and heat tolerance.


----------

